# Flying with a 5 month old puppy



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

So for the summer, I was planning in going up north and revisiting my Canadian side! I want to bring Kodi with me but I really do not want him to go in with all the luggage (like where they put the luggages). At 5 months, he will be around 25 lbs (from the looks of it).

Are there any other airlines for dogs? We will be going Air Canada and I have heard nightmares on air canada. I can't let him sit on my lap either, right? I've seen people bring their French bulldogs....so I figured.

Ps, driving up there is not an option.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Air Canada is a nightmare. Years past they took off my dog because of excess baggage and did not tell me. I asked the flight attendant twice before take off if my dog was on the plane otherwise I would get off and was reassured she was. 15 minutes before landing I was told she was not on the plane. 12 hours later she arrived at the destination. No one knew where she was...it was a complete nightmare. If you fly with your dog do not sit down on the plane until you know your dog is for sure on the plane. They can't take off while your standing. If you have a connecting flight be extra pushy about your dogs whereabouts at all times. If the temps are above or below a certain temp. your dog won't be allowed on the plane in the cargo area.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

2dogsandagrrl said:


> Air Canada is a nightmare. Years past they took off my dog because of excess baggage and did not tell me. I asked the flight attendant twice before take off if my dog was on the plane otherwise I would get off and was reassured she was. 15 minutes before landing I was told she was not on the plane. 12 hours later she arrived at the destination. No one knew where she was...it was a complete nightmare. If you fly with your dog do not sit down on the plane until you know your dog is for sure on the plane. They can't take off while your standing. If you have a connecting flight be extra pushy about your dogs whereabouts at all times. If the temps are above or below a certain temp. your dog won't be allowed on the plane in the cargo area.


Gosh, that's why if I do bring Kodi....I wouldn't want him to go through that!! He I'll still be a puppy too and I don't want to scare him! He hates being separated from me as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He'll be too big to fly Air Canada in the cabin, and likely most other airlines. Air Canada gives carrier dimensions and weight requirements on their website. I flew my 8-week-old puppy home with me on Air Canada, and her carrier was exactly at the upper end of the limit, and she was 9 pounds. Basically, the carrier needs to be able to fit under the seat in front of you. 

Personally, for a vacation, I would never fly my dog in cargo. Actually, for no reason would I ever fly my dog in cargo. It is dark, noisy, either too hot or too cold, and would likely be terrifying. If it's just a vacation, why not find somewhere safe at home for your pup to stay. He'll be happy and healthy when you return.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't speak for Canadian rules, but here in the US, the FAA prohibits you taking the dog out of the crate to sit in your lap during the flight. US Airlines also have weight limits for dogs flying in the cabin with owners. If your puppy is too large for the maximum pet carrier that goes underneath the seat in front of you, they must fly cargo. My husband is an airline captain and he has seen enough trauma with dogs in cargo to say our dogs will never be subjected to a flight in cargo. I'd never put my dogs in a cargo hold....ever... When we made a multi-state trip last fall with the dogs we drove.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

I wanted to let him experience the beauty of canada and have him swim in the lakes and such! Don't they have pet airlines?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

How about a dark pair of sunglasses and a cane?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think at 5 months your pup will probably be closer to 40-50lbs. 4-5 months is when they go through that big growth spurt.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My five months old pup just hit the 40 pound mark. 

I have done the flying a dog in Cargo many years ago when we were stationed in Germany. All went well with the flights there and back, but we really did not have a choice, I would have never parted with my dog. 
Now, my husband is retired and we don't have travels ahead of us so NO way would I fly a pet in cargo anymore. I think airlines are actually getting worse instead of better. I saw that with my 8 week old pup in the cabin with me in January. 

There is an airline that is for pets only, you would not be able to be in the same plane and it is very costly - you would have to google it, I cannot recall the name. But, I am not sure they would fly to Canada though. You will also need a health certificate for your pup if he is going out of the country, even if it is Canada. 

Do you have somebody reliable that could watch your pup during your vacation?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I've flown dogs in cargo, but not for many years and only when I absolutely had to because we were moving across the country and had to be at work on a certain date. I would not have otherwise, particularly during the summer months--heatstroke is a real possibility, even if the temperature is reasonable, because the dogs can get stressed or someone just forgets and leaves a tarp-covered baggage cart in the sun. Baggage handlers may be really nice and dog lovers, but they're moving volume on a tight schedule and mistakes happen. If your flight gets delayed due to weather (thunderstorms in summer have delayed my travel more than winter storms ever have), you don't really know where your dog is being kept and most airlines won't allow you to see him during the delay. 

I know it's hard not to have your guy along for the fun, but really, IMHO, it's far better to find someone to stay with him or have him boarded at a really good kennel (do your research way ahead of time). In the right kennel, he can have a great time playing with other dogs and being babied.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I guess I won't bring him along with me. He will probably have fun in a dog boarding as mentioned!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

There are no pet airlines in Canada like there are in the US. I would never fly a dog again in cargo. It was the last resort when I had to do it but never again under any circumstance unless they were a puppy under the seat in the plane. If you can't drive to Canada I would find a great boarding kennel.


----------

